# Would you date someone who owns a gun?



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

We've had a lot of threads about guns lately. I want to join in the fun.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

Depends where they lived. If that girl lived in quite a dodgy neighbourhood in America with lots of gun crime I'd consider it might be ok.

I'd also consider if I ever really p*ssed her off, she might shoot me!

Overall outside of a gun club, gun ownership is a very bad thing.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Owning a gun doesn't automatically make someone a bad person, so I don't see how them owning one would make a difference to me.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Nope the only people in my country with guns are either high end drug dealers or farmers that like to shoot fox's in there spare time, both are the type of people i wouldn't be interested in a relationship with :b


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Luke688 said:


> Nope the only people in my country with guns are either high end drug dealers or farmers that like to shoot fox's in there spare time, both are the type of people i wouldn't be interested in a relationship with :b


You'd be surprised how many guns there are here lol 
You can pick one up here for around £60. You can get them online too, via onion sites.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

yeah, but id think twice about breaking up with them lol... ok that was a bad joke in light of recent events


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. The person I'm dating owns like 10 guns.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes. We could go to the shooting range together and practice. 

Not sure how I feel about hunting though.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank god we don't have that issue over here.
I guess if I really loved that person I would but it'd definitely be a problem, if a person would feel so needy of a gun I doubt that persons brain has developed much since prehistoric times


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah

just because they own a gun doesnt define who they are in the inside


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Why not? I haven't been to the range in a long time, that'd be fun.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No...


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well that was random...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Would be scary to get into a fight with them.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure. It wouldn't be a deal-breaker.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No. Guns are not at all necessary in everyday life. I wouldn't want to be with someone who'd see it as a necessary form of defense.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, but I wouldn't like that aspect of them.

I'm actually whole-heartedly pro gun, but I like my women more feminine. Chances are they're not if they're gun owners.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't believe some people would not date someone just because they have a gun. That says a lot about them I guess.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Killer2121 said:


> I can't believe some people would not date someone just because they have a gun. That says a lot about them I guess.


It says they do not share the same mentality regarding "self defence", which is actually quite a big deal when it comes to attitudes in a relationship. It's perfectly fine and highly believable.

Being an Aussie where no one apart from farmers and someone with a game hunting licence owns a gun, I would be perfectly fine with it, since they would either be a farmer or someone who enjoys some game hunting, which is all kosher.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If she were a cop sure. Otherwise, no. I'm not a fan of violence.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> Yes. We could go to the shooting range together and practice.
> .


This^^^


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Nope, where I'm from guns are really not necessary. I think I'd be scared my boyfriend felt the need to own one.


----------



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

I really don't understand the fear in this thread. Having a gun does not equal scary person. 
Some people own them for the wrong reasons, sure. 
I personally just use mine to hunt, and shoot for sport. (Trap/skeet)
Don't even own a pistol. 

So yeah, I would be totally cool with it if I met a girl that shoots. Obviously depends on the person.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Of course, I own two guns.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> No. Guns are not at all necessary in everyday life. I wouldn't want to be with someone who'd see it as a necessary form of defense.


Not every man is an alpha, to be sure. Some, like me, are pussies. I couldn't defend myself with a baseball bat, let alone my fists. It's pure conjecture, but I tend to think I'd lose in a fight to 90/95% of men. Give me a gun though, and I've got a chance in home defense.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

yourfavestoner said:


> Not every man is an alpha, to be sure. Some, like me, are pussies. I couldn't defend myself with a baseball bat, let alone my fists. It's pure conjecture, but I tend to think I'd lose in a fight to 90/95% of men. Give me a gun though, and I've got a chance in home defense.


If your reasoning was logical, most people would visit the hospital at least once with a gun shot wound. :roll

In light of what recently happened at the elementary school in Newtown, I find it surprising that people are so cool and casual about others owning guns.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

It's kinda sexy actually.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'm engaged to someone with several guns


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I would just not someone with tons of guns but thats because I would question their financial sense.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, that would scare me off. I hate violence, let alone guns. Also, in order to be allowed to get a gun in the Netherlands you have to be a really enthousiastic recreational shooter, and I don't think I would be attracted to such a person. I prefer people who just stick to photography.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Owning something doesn't define a person, it's just an indicator.
I don't like guns and they do make me uncomfortable but I think to write someone off because of this would be judgmental of me.

So I guess I would.. unless
I : the reason behind it turns out to be dogmatic or _'ethically questionable'_
II: itchy trigger finger


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No. And I don't want to date with a hunter either because I would see nightmares of those hanging and bleeding animal bodies...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I think it would be an extremely petty reason not to date someone. First of all if you're still "dating" them, chances are you don't know squat about them enough to judge their character. 
I wouldn't go out with someone who listened to rap music, but i think that's a better way of judging someones character personally. People can have guns for self defense, or target shooting. It doesn't suggest they are violent people, or hunters that like to kill animals and mount heads on their walls etc. Perhaps you should ask the reasoning for owning one, and not jump to conclusions.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I wouldn't rule out someone just because they owned a gun. However, the type of people who feel it necessary to own guns usually have a worldview that I disagree with so it's unlikely we would get on. There's also the potential hazard that they could shoot me.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

i choose answer IDK which means i don't know


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

sleepydrone said:


> Owning something doesn't define a person, it's just an indicator.
> I don't like guns and they do make me uncomfortable but I think to write someone off because of this would be judgmental of me.
> 
> So I guess I would.. unless
> ...


i agree


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

yes but it needs to be locked/registered/bullets safe somewhere else. And it would depend on WHY they have a gun.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Depends how good their aim is.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> Depends where they lived. If that girl lived in quite a dodgy neighbourhood in America with lots of gun crime I'd consider it might be ok.


 Because criminals armed with knives aren't dangerous and a gun won't stop them.



> I'd also consider if I ever really p*ssed her off, she might shoot me!


 Then just be nice to her. 



> Overall outside of a gun club, gun ownership is a very bad thing.


 Most criminals probably agree with you. It's a lot easier to victimize people who are guaranteed to be unarmed.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

sure, but only if they didn't use them to hunt. I wouldn't date a hunter.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, I wouldn't let something as foolish as this dictate whether or not I date someone. It has no bearing on who they are as a person.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, even though I heavily dislike guns. As long as they don't try to whip it out when I piss them off, it's all good.


----------



## FabiusMaximus (Dec 15, 2012)

How could you trust someone that wanted a machine that's purely designed to kill? USA pretends to be civilised, but in reality, they're years behind Europe & Australasia


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No because they would probably be an American not a Canadian and most likely would not live too far away.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably not. Country bumpkins and ghetto types are not my thing. Especially not the type that posts photos of fish they killed on their dating profile or have a rottweiler.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ Haha. My reason for selecting 'no' was half because of my moral objection to owning guns, and half because I rarely associate with the type of people who like guns (or as I prefer to call them: "mechanical phalluses of death"). Unless we're talking about bubble guns-- in which case, hell yeah I would!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I mean it is reassuring it is there for protection but I wouldn't feel very safe with someone with a gun. Even if there was never reason to use it... Accidents happen, I can only imagine curious little hands finding it and BAM, a child accidently is shot. When I think of guns I shudder... how can something that's supposed to protect you feel so scary? 
If a scary unknown man breaks into my house one night, I'll grab a knife. Or stab him with a pair of scissors.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> (or as I prefer to call them: "mechanical phalluses of death").


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ HA. Exactly.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes...
My dad owns one lol
Not really sure if its legal in his country or not but idc
My bf doesnt thouhh


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Of course I would, seeing as I own several myself.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I voted yes but it depends. If this person lives in a city and owns a gun for self-defence (not a legal reason to own a gun here) I would find that creepy... I live in a rural area and some people have rifles to shoot rabbits, which is not so weird. It's a hassle to get a gun license so I would assume that the person is not insane and that they own it because they're in a target-shooting club or something.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

no. i probably wouldn't date someone that had the need for a gun unless they were a cop or something.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Depends on the kind of gun. An Uzi? Probably not. Unless she had a really really hot bod.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well if he had the gun with him then no. Although, I did go out with a guy who had a pocket knife with him. It was horrifying for me.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

peacelovemusic said:


> sure, but only if they didn't use them to hunt. I wouldn't date a hunter.


lol, this for me too.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have two rifles but they're both broken but I'm desperate for some kind of handgun, especially when I'll live alone. Tis illegal in Belgium but I'll find a way, my dad can get one for me I'm sure.

So to awnser the question yes I could because I'd like some myself, maybe the date can even lend me hers


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No i'm not comfortable w/knowing they have the means to kill me if they're upset w/me.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yea if i trust him


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i don't want to be threatened with it.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

lyssado707 said:


> No i'm not comfortable w/knowing they have the means to kill me if they're upset w/me.


You realise somebody without a gun could kill you with something else instead right?


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

Aces_Shy said:


> You realise somebody without a gun could kill you with something else instead right?


I agree. People here don't take into consideration that anything can be used as a weapon. I laugh at the responses some posted. Some like to own guns because they do it as a sport of marksmanship at a range and some collect them for fun. Some of you judge so quickly. I also saw a comment about a knife, seriously? A knife can be used as a tool to open, cut and even save your life if you ever get into a nasty car wreck and your seatbelt has you pinned. Some of you are afraid of dating someone who owns a gun because he may turn on you, in that case that would be your fault for not getting to know the person in the first place and dating someone unstable. I bet some of these paranoid peeps here are crazier, more unstable and more dangerous than the person with the gun.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes, if my gf wanted to get a personal gun licence and buy one I'd be fine with that.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

47% of Americans surveyed reported that they owned guns/ had at least 1 gun in their home. So I don't see how a person could avoid dating someone who owned guns. Nothing wrong with owning guns, I don't see why someone would say no to this question.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I know people that have shot bears to prevent them from destroying things. I think it would be okay if it was merely for protection from wildlife.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

No, I absolutely despise guns. They should have_ never_ been invented. I wish we still used swords and things, like during the middle ages! If two (or more) people disagree on something THAT bad, they should have a jousting match!


----------

